# Pathology Report



## mfmmurphy66 (Mar 2, 2015)

I had an ultrasound on thyroid. Showed a 1CM nodule with rim like calcification. I recently had a biopsy and received a report from radiology. Waiting for doctor to call and explain, but the anxiousness in me was hoping you might be able to interpret what the following means.

Non-diagnostic specimen due to insufficient follicular epithelial cell population.

I assume it means they couldn't read it due to not having enough specimen??? If so, what can I expect from here? I certainly don't want to go through having another biopsy. I had a terrible experience with this last one.

Thanks so much for any help you can provide.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, unfortunately, it's inconclusive because they didn't get enough cells.

Do you have any other test results you can share with us?


----------



## mfmmurphy66 (Mar 2, 2015)

Well lets see, my lab work was as follows:

Thyroid Peroxidas (TPO) Ab * 24*

Throglobulin Antibody* <1.0*

Throglobulin Serum * 5.90*

TSH-ICMA * 1.10*

Free T4 * 1.20*

CEA * 5.7*

*Had an ultrasound that showed rim like calcification on the left nodule. Nodule is 1 CM. *

*Any idea's or thoughts???????*


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Do you have the reference ranges for those labs?

Do you have any symptoms?

Have you had a radioiodine uptake scan?


----------



## mfmmurphy66 (Mar 2, 2015)

Ive been extremely tired for so long. That's what made me go see my doctor. I just want to sleep all the time. I really haven't felt great for quite a while. My lab worked showed a high CEA, and that's what concerned her. I guess it could have to do with cancer? My mother had Graves Disease and lots of family members with thyroid disorders. She said I had an enlarged thyroid so I had the ultrasound, then the biopsy. What is a radioiodine uptake scan? Any idea if they will make me have another biopsy done, if they couldn't determine much from the first one?


----------



## mfmmurphy66 (Mar 2, 2015)

Well, just heard back from my doctor. They need to redo the biopsy. Lovely!!!! I hope it's not as painful as the last time. I really had a bad experience. :-(


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Sorry to hear that, I hope it will go much better this time.


----------

